# trash?



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

i was planning to run from OB to the ram thursday nite, i'm wondering if all this flooding up north has got any debris out in the gulf. really don't want to hit a tree @ 30 knots in the dark 30 miles out! any info would be greatly appreciated. any reports would also be greatly appreciated. will post how the trip went sat morn. thanks

ben


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not really a report from way out, but the last time I went out about 18 miles, there was all kinds of trash is the weed lines and water breaks. Saw a couple of 2x4's in the mix too. We even saw a floating washing machine. That was probably someone's messed up attempt to make a reef that didn't work out. But it had chicken dolphin all over it.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would think it would take a lot of days for that to actually get to the gulf and the areas that are hit are above the Lock and Dam system. There are a lot of places for that trash to get caught up between Iowa and the Gulf. I would be alot more worried if I were fishing on the Mississippi in Arkansas or LA. That crap will be spread all over the banks south of Memphis probably.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

I was just there Tue the 17 and the water was brown (literally) with some trash in it. I would wait to the water flushes out and get a roffs. Hope this helps


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

sounds like the nipple/spur might be the way to go. thanks for all the posts, the fuel prices have really hurt the fishing time and i can't imagine running 80 miles to fish in muck.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

get a hiltons, freaking roff's is WAY unpredictible! We have seen some pretty big stuff in some of the lines we had been trolling. Its a tough call


----------



## suckfish62 (Jun 20, 2008)

question? i know the water is brown towards the rigs from the river but how deep is that brown, is it surface or several feet below. reason being ive heard from a few king fishers who like dirty water say they have pulled several nice wahoo and a few dolphin out of this water?


----------



## the donkey (Jun 3, 2008)

suckfish, i'm no authority on this here, so others may be able to give you a better answer. but i've read on more than one occasion, on this forum actually, that there may sometimes be clearer, blue water beneath the surface of dirty green/brown water. whether this good water is 10 ft deep or 100 ft deep, i honestly don't know; my guess is that it may vary quite a bit. i've been advised to pull yozuri bonitas, stretch 25/30, or use downriggers in this situation to get beneath the green water and down into the good stuff. wish i could remember and find the post(s), but i think it may have been last summer when i read this...


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

We were out to the Nipple and Spur on Tuesday, and the water cleared up a little past the 131 hole, but not a whole lot. Found several tidelines, weeds in clumps, but nothing formed up very good. Trolled, baited, cast, and caught nuttin'. Couldn't even find any mahis. Found an old buoy about the size of a barrel, and only thing on it was hardtails and some triggerfish. Long day, lots of gas, and not much except a day playing hookey. Still beat the heck outa work. But, I think I'll bottom fish until the water clears.

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 150 ETEC


----------



## Hoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Just my personal opinion ... never had much luck for blue water fish (Dolphin, Tuna, Billfish) in any green water. Occasionally have found wahoo and a few blackfin in 'clear' green but nothing in 'pea soup'. Also as far as trash goes, maybe I'm overly cautious but I don't run at night offshore ... seen too many large objects floating even in blue water and don't want to sink or damage the boat/engines that far out.


----------

